# Sigma Went.... Camping!



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey guys! Just wanted to post some pictures of Sigma on his first camping adventure. We took him up to Kananaskis in the Canadian Rockies. He did Very well! He slept with us in the truck and I think he had a blast!! I sure was stoked to have him along *smile*

Anyway, here are the pictures!
This is Sigma's big head hehe. You can see the lake and mountains in behind him. Cute eh?
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=2617&password=0&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

And this is Sigma on the rocky beach around the lake.
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=2618&password=0&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

What a lucky guy eh? From the streets of Memphis to the Canadian Rockies!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He is so handsome and the background is lovely. I think my cats would freak out over there 8)


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

he looks like he walks very well on his leash... I wish I could take my cat out like that!

He looks very happy to be there. Great pictures!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I like the pic of him lying on the rocks. Why do kitties find that sort of thing comfortable? Does this mean that he is coming back home with you guys?


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm not sure yet if he is or not. My mom says she doesn't want him, and quite honestly, I am in love with him. I think I am just going to ask her to keep him until next June when we move out west for more school... yay, more school hehe.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Great pictures


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Sorry to subject you to this, but I had another Sigma camping picture I wanted to share..


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

What a great pictures! I love them all! How was she handleing the trip? Did you take litter box with you? ....just curious....


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

He loved the trip. He didn't like being in his carrier in the car tho, so we rigged his leash up to the back seat and he just sat on the luggage in the back of the truck. I didn't want him to go flying in case we had to slam on the breaks hehe. We didn't bring the litterbox - he just did his business in the forest heh. And at night he slept in the truck with us and didn't get into anything at all - he was very good. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

What a good kitty!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That last picture is beautiful, especially with the mountains in the background and the rainbow on the corner.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehe, thanks! I have more cat and mountain pictures on my website:

http://www.tanyalovespotates.com

if anyone is interested.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Link didn't work for me. Is there an O missing in potatoes :?:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

you should frame that last picture.


----------

